# Fragen zu "Pimp my Picture"



## dumpa (18. August 2006)

Hallo!

Vielleicht kennt der eine oder andere die Seite "pimpmypicture.com" - mich würde interessieren, ob es für sowas auch "fertige" PS-Plugins gibt?

Mich interessieren diese Warhol-Version (grün, gelb, etc.) und die Variante oben in der Mitte mit dem Herz und der Bleistifzeichnung. 

Wäre nett, wenn mir da jemand einen Tip geben könnte, wie man sowas am besten hinbekommt.


----------



## Leola13 (18. August 2006)

Hai,

zu Warhol gibt es hier im Forum einige Sachen zu finden.;-] 

Hier ein Link zu einem "Fremdprogramm.

und hier gibt es eine Aktion für PS zum Download.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Iceripper (18. August 2006)

Hi,

ein Plugin das die von dir gewünschten Effekte erzielt ist mir leider unbekannt
(Bitte korrigiere mich jemand falls ich falsch liege).

Da ich leider gleich los muss schreibe ich erstmal nur für einen Effekt eine Antwort:

Bei der Bleistift zeichnung kannst du mal versuchen das Szenario zu photografieren
(Tisch, Block, Bleistift), das eigentliche Bild freistellen, sofern du das brauchst.
Dann (gegebenfalls in Graustufen Arbeiten/ oder Sättigung rausnehmen) und mit diversen kunstfiltern bearbeiten.
Das Ergebniss einfach mal als neue Ebene auf das Bild des Blocks kopieren.
So könnte es gehn, musst wahrscheinlich mit den Filtereinstellungen etwas rumspielen...

Wenn du nur das Blatt Papier möchtest, kannst du auch natürlich einfach nur eine DIN A 4 Seite abscannen.

So jetzt muss ich dann auch wieder los....

Greetz Andy


----------



## dumpa (18. August 2006)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten und die schnelle Reaktion!


----------

